# Slugs slugs and more slugs



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

So around the beginning of summer i took everything out of my matecho tank and replaced everything except the frogs and 2 plants.i took the 2 plants and soaked them in bleech and quarantined them for 2 months. I put them back in the tank around a month ago and i think i have slugs again. I haven't seen them but im getting small holes in my plants. Will they eventually eat the roots and kill all the plants or will the plants win the battle?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

In my case, the slugs won the battle. All the plants were eaten. I too, was diligent in bleaching everything that I put in the tank with a 10% solution of bleach. I am now starting my tank over and this time, I have taken to CO2 to hopefully kill the little bastards! Best of luck, man. It sucks.


----------



## MoCarp (Dec 3, 2013)

try a slug trap 1/2 an orange upside down they like getting under it...or put some toads in "they eat slugs"!


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I put lettuce in 8oz deli cup overnight and pull it first thing in morn. Seems to help control somewhat. Have them real bad in one enclouser. Will be tearing it down soon. Once you have them can't seem to get rid of them. I've tried everything including co2. But they seem to pop back up again.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Yup, tried various "trap" methods. Including the beer trap and I just couldn't exterminate the little buggers! They destroyed over $300 in plants. So I just broke the entire tank down and started over. 

I bleached all the rocks/wood that were going back in the tank, and I am now gassing everything in a 5 gallon bucket over night, with an extra hit of CO2 the next day. Whatever media the plants are potted in is removed prior to gassing. I'm hoping this will get to whatever bugs may be residing in the root system. Finger's crossed! -Alex


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

If your tank has no animals, CO2 could work well if done right. 

Try doing a bombing (vinegar and baking soda) followed by a trickle (yeast and sugar). That will help keep the CO2 level high for a couple of days/weeks if your tank is well sealed/taped. Five weeks of constant high CO2 levels would ensure all adults, juvies, and eggs are dead. 

Here are the methods of making the CO2 generators: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/57367-building-using-co2-generator.html


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

What was your bleach treatment parameters?

CO2 doesn't work for shit on slugs.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Trust me, slugs need oxygen to survive and they can't hold their breath for over a month. CO2, *done right*, it is an efficient killer.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

My problem is that the tank currently has 3 frogs in it so bombing it wont work. Im worried the plants will die out because then i probably will have to get rid of them.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Matecho said:


> My problem is that the tank currently has 3 frogs in it so bombing it wont work. Im worried the plants will die out because then i probably will have to get rid of them.


Without removing the frogs you wont have any luck other than trying to manage the population by baiting them and removing constantly. 



IME the best practice was, 

Heat treat every dry item, leaves or soil are either boiled for 25 minutes AND/OR cooked for 3+ hours at 300F or more. 

Total clean out of the vivarium, remove everything that can be removed then seal it up and saturate every surface with vinegar and let it sit for hours. Then wash it out and let it dry. 

All plants are brought into the vivarium with the minimum possible amount of material and bleached as hard as they can take it. For begonias and various other plants I bleach 3 leaves and each plant is started by leaves alone. For other plants such as aroids a minimum cutting is taken and bleached. For orchids, bromeliads and other plants that are more expensive and won't propagate from small cutting or leaf I strip the plant down to bare root, take a divisions or whatever minimum amount I can work with. Cut away any dead or excessive roots or plant material (sheath, flowers, etc...) then bleach it. 

This effectively resulted in no moisture sensitive pests in a vivarium over a year. Things that can fly or move through air or over dry surfaces for long distances such as ants and phorid flies still get in. 


As for CO2 perhaps it is impossible to do it right in the conditions we have.... All I can say is it doesn't work well for me and I have gone as far as pulling plants into large containers that don't have any holes or vents on the bottom. Also the eggs may be less susceptible and consider that any organism that lives in the soil or detritus may have evolved increase resistance to CO2 build up that would be common in such environments on top of your inability to effectively penetrate all areas with CO2.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

My bleaching method was a 10% bleach solution for 10-15 mins depending on the plant. I also, lost quite a few plants this way. My begonias, mosses, & orchids had a very tough time bouncing back from this, if at all. Whereas, with the C02 bomb it actually helps out the plants. 

Problem is, I have a hard time believing that the CO2 will reach all "areas" of the tank. Sure it will reach the surface but I too, am skeptical about it asphyxiating whatever bugs may be residing in the dirt/crevices. Which is why I decided to scrap and start over. 

That is also what prompted me to go with the bucket method versus gassing within the tank. I figured it was less work to drill a whole in the lid of a 5 gal bucket with plastic tubing sticking out of it for the C02 to go in, rather than trying to tape all the seems in my 36x18x24 Exo. 

However, some have been successful with gassing the tank without breaking it down. Which is a hell of a lot less work than scraping, and starting over. IMO the CO2 is worth a shot. As for the frogs, they will unfortunately have to move into temporary housing, should you choose to go this route. 

If you decide to go the "pluck" or "trap" method, let us know how it worked. I don't think I would have the patience. In any case, I feel for you as I have been there before. Good luck!- Alex


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> However, some have been successful with gassing the tank without breaking it down.


I'm interested to read of any actual success stories with this method. All I've read is of people recommending it for nearly every vivarium pest, and a few stories of how it wasn't actually effective when applied. Do any threads here come to mind?


----------

